# Engine cleaning question



## dynebaruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Right I'm planning on giving my engine bay a good clean. I've done most of it already but I want to clean the actual engine itself. I have no idea what type of metal it is or what to use on it.

I've taken this pic of someone else's Saxo from www.saxperience.com and the part which I'm talking about:










It's the part circled in green.

Thanks.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like aluminium.

Could try a small brass bristled brush with some Auto sol on, then another brush, soft toothbrush woul do, to remove the Autosol once it's dried.


----------



## dynebaruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Mine has gone a dullish kind of grey colour. I think it is 'oxidised'?


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, the cylinder head will be aluminium. Clean it with some degreaser or APC if it's not too bad and rinse with water. As it's aluminium it forms its own oxide which works as a protective barrier. If you polish it up and dont laquer it then it will oxidise again.


----------



## dynebaruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Same for the manifold heat shield then I guess? Although I'll probably put some high temp paint on it.


----------

